# Setting up the Windows SMP client



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm proud to present a guide to set up the latest (v6.30) Windows SMP client 
This guide will show how to set up the Folding@home SMP client on Microsoft Windows. It should work on all versions of Windows since Windows 2000.

First, go to Stanford's Download page and scroll to the bottom (alternatively, use the direct link here.





Then, get a passkey from here




Extract the SMP client (I use C:\FAH\SMP)




Create a shortcut to the EXE and name it something logical (such as SMP)




Add the -smp and -verbosity 9 flags (add -bigadv for bigadv work units, but complete 10 work units without it first)




Run the shortcut you created. If you get the following warning, uncheck "Always ask" and hit "Run"




If you get the following error, ignore it, it doesn't matter




Configure the client with the options shown here (your username, your team number (50711), your passkey, big WUs, advanced options, 3 minute checkpoint, advmethods)




If you did everything correctly, you'll have something that looks like this:






Originally posted here


----------

